# [SOLVED] No sound - AMD Azalia

## JuszR

```
# lspci | grep -i audio

00:01.1 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Wrestler HDMI Audio [Radeon HD 6250/6310]

00:14.2 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] FCH Azalia Controller (rev 01)

```

At the matrix site i just see one module (interwave)...Last edited by JuszR on Thu Feb 21, 2013 10:24 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## PabloEsc

What's the audio output - speakers / via HDMI ?

What audio system do You use - pulseaudio / alsa ?

The more info You give, the quicker and more precise You get your response.

----------

## JuszR

Speakers, HDMI i don't really need.

I use Alsa.

```
$ uname -a

Linux nat-pc 3.6.11-gentoo #5 SMP Mon Feb 18 21:06:37 IST 2013 x86_64 AMD E1-1200 APU with Radeon(tm) HD Graphics AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

```

----------

## lexflex

Hi, maybe giving some more info can help:

Did you run alsaconf ?

Look at alsamixer, are the outputs there and configured, and is the volume nonzero ?

Also, what are you trying to do, i.e. what application are you using to produce a sound, and what are the setting in that application ?

Alex.

----------

## VoidMage

Which driver is in use according to 'lspci -k' ?

Minor note: alsaconf is pointless.

----------

## JuszR

I already turned up the volume so that's not a problem, and i'm trying to play a youtube clip (through firefox using html5) and an *.ogg file (wikimedia site).

```
lspci -k

00:01.1 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Wrestler HDMI Audio [Radeon HD 6250/6310]

   Subsystem: Lenovo Device 397f

   Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

00:14.2 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] FCH Azalia Controller (rev 01)

   Subsystem: Lenovo Device 397f

   Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

```

----------

## 666threesixes666

pulse audio gave me problems with youtube html5 videos.  i wrote up what fixed it in the pulse audio asoundrc wiki.  http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/PulseAudio#Flash.2FHTML5.2Fother_ALSA_users_not_giving_sound

i know if your not using pulse audio and running some other funky alsa settings that something similar will help.  if your using something other than HDMI you might just be adjusting the muting unmuting of the hdmi and not the actual device you are trying to control.  my /etc/asound.conf file has declarations to use my external usb card rather than the internal card.  (when the usb card is plugged in.)  you will probably need to setup something to say that the default card is the amd onboard sound rather than hdmi.

```

cat /etc/asound.conf 

pcm.!default { type hw card MobilePre }

ctl.!default { type hw card MobilePre }

pcm.pulse {

    type pulse

}

ctl.pulse {

    type pulse

}

pcm.!default {

    type pulse

}

ctl.!default {

    type pulse

}

```

first section to use the external sound card on my system....  pulse sections fixed my html5 audio problem in firefox & seamonkey browsers.

just a shot in the dark guess

```

pcm.!default { type hw card snd_hda_intel }

ctl.!default { type hw card snd_hda_intel }

```

----------

## VoidMage

@666threesixes666:   :Rolling Eyes:  that guide, you've referenced is not really up to date.

@JuszR: perhaps a few simple tests first:

- 'aplay  < /dev/urandom' should produce noise

- 'paplay --raw /dev/urandom' ditto

If not, pastebin:

- 'pacmd info'

- 'amixer' and 'amixer -c X' for all of the cards alsa sees (check /proc/asound/)

----------

## JuszR

```
$ aplay < /dev/urandom

ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1018:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave

aplay: main:682: audio open error: No such file or directory

pacmd info

bash: pacmd: command not found

# amixer

Simple mixer control 'IEC958',0

  Capabilities: pswitch pswitch-joined penum

  Playback channels: Mono

  Mono: Playback [on]

```

----------

## VoidMage

Well, for the moment, that just tells you don't have pulseaudio installed yet.

What does 'aplay -l' return ?

What's the content of '/proc/asound/cards' ?

Actually, perhaps you should just make use of 'alsa-info' ?

----------

## JuszR

```
$ aplay -l

**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****

card 0: Generic [HD-Audio Generic], device 3: HDMI 0 [HDMI 0]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

card 1: Generic_1 [HD-Audio Generic], device 0: CONEXANT Analog [CONEXANT Analog]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

```

```
$ cat /proc/asound/cards

 0 [Generic        ]: HDA-Intel - HD-Audio Generic

                      HD-Audio Generic at 0xf0344000 irq 41

 1 [Generic_1      ]: HDA-Intel - HD-Audio Generic

                      HD-Audio Generic at 0xf0340000 irq 16

```

alsa-info: http://pastebin.com/p1rTKWHh

----------

## VoidMage

@JuszR: it seems, that a part of 666threesixes666' post was on the spot - it looks like it's a problem of order.

Your next move depends on whether you're going to use pulseaudio or not.

Quite a few people on this forum are strongly opposed to pulseaudio - personally, I'm almost indifferent, though I tend to see it as a natural, if a bit inconvenient at times, solution.

As a quick test, take a look at 'aplay -L' pick a reasonable device referring to card 1 (Azalia) and test with 'aplay < /dev/urandom' as '-D' argument.

----------

## 666threesixes666

ive dealt with these sorts of problems across several linux distributions.  other distributions im staunch against pulse audio....  here though, especially as a gnome user, it gets a + from me, its well built and integrated for gentoo.  if you do not use gnome, id try to work with out pulse for as long as possible.

this page has the answer to your problem....

http://alsa.opensrc.org/FAQ026

how to select the order of your card.....  get your card running before deciding to pulse or not to pulse.

less of a shot in the dark  /etc/asound.conf system wide fix....  ~/.asoundrc just your user fix.... (but overrides system so id remove .asoundrc, and just use /etc/asound.conf)

```

pcm.!default {

    type hw

    card Generic_1

}

ctl.!default {

    type hw

    card Generic_1

}

```

restart, and all should be well =D shalom

----------

## JuszR

```

pcm.!default {

    type hw

    card Generic_1

}

ctl.!default {

    type hw

    card Generic_1

}

```

Great!! That worked, Thanks u so much!

----------

## lightsalt2011

this is my problem:

[root@sunplusedu /home]#aplay 

aplay: main:682: audio open error: No such file or directory

i have read http://alsa.opensrc.org/FAQ026 , it tell me that 'real soundcards always have an irq'

this is my 'cat /proc/asound/cards '

 0 [SMDK           ]: WM9713 - SMDK

                      SMDK (WM9713)

there is not a irq!  i wonder

and 'aplay  -l' it show me 

**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****

card 0: SMDK [SMDK], device 0: AC97 PCM Playback AC97 HiFi-0 []

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

card 0: SMDK [SMDK], device 1: AC97 PCM Capture AC97 HiFi-1 []

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

how can i solve this problem

----------

## cwc

How did you solve your problem?

What kenel settings did you use?

I have no audio.

```

00:14.2 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA) (rev 40)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA)

   Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

 *-core

       description: Motherboard

       product: M5A97 PLUS

       vendor: ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC.

       physical id: 0

       version: Rev X.0x

       serial: 150443862601963

       slot: To be filled by O.E.M.

 cat /proc/asound/cards 

 0 [SB             ]: HDA-Intel - HDA ATI SB

                      HDA ATI SB at 0xfe100000 irq 16

 1 [NVidia         ]: HDA-Intel - HDA NVidia

                      HDA NVidia at 0xfe080000 irq 29

```

```

# aplay -l

**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****

```

----------

## soparla

Run into similar problem and everything also looked okay at first look.

The difference really lies with which drivers you use. If you use the open source code ones then you must compile the sound drivers in the kernel:

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Radeon

Specifically https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Radeon#Audio

```

Device drivers  --->

    <*> Sound card support  --->

        <*>   Advanced Linux Sound Architecture  --->

            [*]   PCI sound devices --->

                  HD-Audio  --->

                      <*> HD Audio PCI

                      (2048) Pre-allocated buffer size for HD-audio driver

                      [*] Support initialization patch loading for HD-audio

                      <*> whatever audio codec your soundcard needs

                      <*> Build HDMI/DisplayPort HD-audio codec support

```

If you use the proprietary drivers, then you can compile them as kernel modules:

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/AMDGPU

Here's my working config for HDMI sound to my TV out of an old MacPro running Gentoo:

```

# uname -a

Linux macpro 5.4.38-gentoo #6 SMP Fri Jun 5 18:07:54 EDT 2020 x86_64 Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU E5462 @ 2.80GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

# lspci -k

02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Juniper XT [Radeon HD 5770]

   Subsystem: Apple Inc. MacPro5,1 [Mac Pro 2.8GHz DDR3]

   Kernel driver in use: radeon

   Kernel modules: radeon

02:00.1 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Juniper HDMI Audio [Radeon HD 5700 Series]

   Subsystem: Apple Inc. Juniper HDMI Audio [Radeon HD 5700 Series]

   Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

# dmesg | grep -i sound

[    0.950284] Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Initialized.

[    1.846243] input: HDA ATI HDMI HDMI/DP,pcm=3 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:05.0/0000:02:00.1/sound/card1/input2

[    1.854650] input: HDA Intel Line as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1b.0/sound/card0/input3

[    1.855738] input: HDA Intel Front Headphone as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1b.0/sound/card0/input4

# lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

br_netfilter           28672  0

radeon               1560576  22

ttm                    94208  1 radeon

vxlan                  65536  0

ip6_udp_tunnel         16384  1 vxlan

udp_tunnel             16384  1 vxlan

macvlan                28672  0

# findmnt debugfs

TARGET            SOURCE  FSTYPE  OPTIONS

/sys/kernel/debug debugfs debugfs rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime

# No vga_switcheroo

# < /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch

bash: /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch: No such file or directory

# sensors

radeon-pci-0200

Adapter: PCI adapter

temp1:        +66.0°C  (crit = +120.0°C, hyst = +90.0°C)

```

/etc/portage/make.conf has  *Quote:*   

> VIDEO_CARDS="amdgpu radeonsi radeon"

 

Don't forget, if you change  your make.conf run  *Quote:*   

> emerge --ask --changed-use --deep @world

 

You could follow below for troubleshooting:

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Radeon#Troubleshooting

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/AMDGPU#Troubleshooting

----------

